# Just a Large Fly.



## tomhooper (Aug 16, 2009)

He/she was just sitting on a leaf.  

Canon XSi, Canon 100mm Macro, 65mm extension, Canon MT-24EX Twin Flash on manual (1/2 power both heads), tripod being used like a mono-pod, and EXIF embedded.





Appreciate the look and as always please C&C.


----------



## DigitalScape (Aug 17, 2009)

I saw this image in the other forum, Tom.   You did a nice job on the lighting and the DOF (still think it is a really fat fly).


----------

